# HELP liyu cutter mac



## Ceejay101 (May 28, 2012)

hi everyone 
could really use some help im trying to set up my liyu cutter with my mac ive downloaded drivers and nothing its not being picked up on my mac and not in sign cut i have the fti usb convertor but its still not being picked up i am not really the best at setting anything up but this seems to be the hardest thing in the world 
plz help


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Ceejay101 said:


> hi everyone
> could really use some help im trying to set up my liyu cutter with my mac ive downloaded drivers and nothing its not being picked up on my mac and not in sign cut i have the fti usb convertor but its still not being picked up i am not really the best at setting anything up but this seems to be the hardest thing in the world
> plz help


Which cutter do you have TC or SC?

The latest SC does not need a serial adapter.

It can take more than one go at installing the drivers on a Mac and they are not always compatible. You can have the same MAC (model etc) side by side and one works and one does not . I do not have a clue why this is the case and in my opinion its more a case of discrepancies in the MAc rather than cutters but try telling the consumer that


----------



## Ceejay101 (May 28, 2012)

ukracer said:


> Which cutter do you have TC or SC?
> 
> The SC does not need a serial adapter.
> 
> It can take more than one go at installing the drivers on a Mac and they are not always compatible. You can have the same MAC (model etc) side by side and one works and one does not . I do not have a clue why this is the case and in my opinion its more a case of discrepancies in the MAc rather than cutters but try telling the consumer that


*i have Liyu SC631E 630mm with Optical Eye and was told to get the serial adapter and this is why its not working lol and ive downloaded both drivers ive downloaded so many drivers i dont no which ones i have now lol and yes your right mac owners will never see fault in there mac lol
*


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Ceejay101 said:


> *i have Liyu SC631E 630mm with Optical Eye and was told to get the serial adapter and this is why its not working lol and ive downloaded both drivers ive downloaded so many drivers i dont no which ones i have now lol and yes your right mac owners will never see fault in there mac lol
> *


The thing is there are two versions (well many actually) but two that matter. One with FTDI chipset and one with prolific drivers. The problem is the company now only has one guy who is technical enough to solve problems the others are just fitters and packers and read from scripts.

In actual fact the Sc with the FTDI chipset will work on most macs WITH and WITHOUT an adapter. The one with the prolific chipset will only work on a mac with an adapter. I have actually manged to get the latest MAc OS working with the SC and the TC but I know the owner of the company does not know how to do this?? lol

If you need help one evening just PM me and I will assist you as best I can. The sole reason I dedicated two years assisting these people is to prove Chinese cutters with the right level of support are good value. Now look whats happened when they stopped listening to me and 
worse.


----------



## JustinBurner (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm having the same issues.....I tried a couple different adapters. The Dynex adapter came with a driver disk, but was really small so i wasn't sure if my Mac would accept the smaller cd. Downloaded the p12303...but nothing happens after installation. I'm one day away from trashing this whole set up, I'm completely frustrated. The cutter is a Liyu SC. I would appreciate any help, I'm decent with computers, but everything north of this post just sounds like another language.

Thank you if you can help


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

JustinBurner said:


> I'm having the same issues.....I tried a couple different adapters. The Dynex adapter came with a driver disk, but was really small so i wasn't sure if my Mac would accept the smaller cd. Downloaded the p12303...but nothing happens after installation. I'm one day away from trashing this whole set up, I'm completely frustrated. The cutter is a Liyu SC. I would appreciate any help, I'm decent with computers, but everything north of this post just sounds like another language.
> 
> Thank you if you can help



It really depends on when you purchased the cutter. if it was before Sept 2011 then it has a prolific chipset ...and needs and adapter.after that it has an FTDI chipset and does not need an adapter. I can take a look remotely if it helps??


----------



## JustinBurner (Oct 5, 2012)

ukracer said:


> It really depends on when you purchased the cutter. if it was before Sept 2011 then it has a prolific chipset ...and needs and adapter.after that it has an FTDI chipset and does not need an adapter. I can take a look remotely if it helps??


That would be great if you could. I just bought the cutter of craigslist, so I'm not sure when it was originally purchased. Is there somewhere to look? The only numbers I've found are right by the first roller and it says 3671. Any help would be awesome! I'm really excited to get this up and running


----------



## Pronebb (Nov 7, 2012)

Ceejay101 said:


> hi everyone
> could really use some help im trying to set up my liyu cutter with my mac ive downloaded drivers and nothing its not being picked up on my mac and not in sign cut i have the fti usb convertor but its still not being picked up i am not really the best at setting anything up but this seems to be the hardest thing in the world
> plz help


Hi did you manage to resolve this as i am having a hair pulling out moment with the Liyu sc631e not doing anything with mac.

Steve


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Pronebb said:


> Hi did you manage to resolve this as i am having a hair pulling out moment with the Liyu sc631e not doing anything with mac.
> 
> Steve


when did you get the cutter and was it new when you purchased it. The reason I ask is there are two different chipsets depending on when it was produced.


----------



## Pronebb (Nov 7, 2012)

ukracer said:


> when did you get the cutter and was it new when you purchased it. The reason I ask is there are two different chipsets depending on when it was produced.


Oh ok i read up on this. the gentleman i who had it pre sept 2011.

Steve


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Pronebb said:


> Oh ok i read up on this. the gentleman i who had it pre sept 2011.
> 
> Steve


Ok in which case you need to use a serial adapter to enable it to be used with a mac.


----------



## Pronebb (Nov 7, 2012)

ukracer said:


> Ok in which case you need to use a serial adapter to enable it to be used with a mac.


Thanks for your help, it is really appreciated.

Is there a place i can get one?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Pronebb said:


> Thanks for your help, it is really appreciated.
> 
> Is there a place i can get one?


SignZworld should really be doing all of this. They did sell the original machine and claim to be a monopoly and sole uk supplier lol but the ebay number for one that works is 280967194214.

You should see the amount of support calls I am getting just lately and I dont even work for them any more. People are trying to get hold of them and out of desperation then calling me  Amazing thing is they dont have any negative feedback....quite how is beyond me ..but look at the neutral feedback its worse than most sellers negative feedback. lol

If there is a fault on that cutter it still wont work though.


----------



## btdtgt (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi,

Did you ever get you liyu working with your Mac?


----------



## BallerZosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello everybody. I'm Absolutely desperate trying to make work a plotter Liyu SC631E in a macBook Pro with Yosemite. I have tryed to intall drivers, I also have the converter to USB port that the seller provided me and it's impossible. When I configure the SignCut software it doesnt appear the option to connect to thje usb port, just Bluetooth-Incoming-Port and TCP-IP. Does anyone have any idea how to make this plotter work? I'm about to throw it thought the window...


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

BallerZosa said:


> Hello everybody. I'm Absolutely desperate trying to make work a plotter Liyu SC631E in a macBook Pro with Yosemite. I have tryed to intall drivers, I also have the converter to USB port that the seller provided me and it's impossible. When I configure the SignCut software it doesnt appear the option to connect to thje usb port, just Bluetooth-Incoming-Port and TCP-IP. Does anyone have any idea how to make this plotter work? I'm about to throw it thought the window...


first of all you should be able to install the Ftdi drivers without the machine connected . This way you can see if it's the adapter or the cutter...did you get it from signzworld as their customer service is garbage BUT the adapters they supply are worse. You need a decent digitus adapter or you will get no where.


----------



## BallerZosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Ukracer! I tryed to intall the Ftdi drivers and I think I can't get it. What kind of specific cable should I buy?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

BallerZosa said:


> Thanks Ukracer! I tryed to intall the Ftdi drivers and I think I can't get it. What kind of specific cable should I buy?


Digitus FTDI Chipset DB9 Serial to USB Adaptor/ Convertor with 80cm USB Cable | eBay


----------



## BallerZosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you very much. I'm going to buy it now.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

BallerZosa said:


> Thank you very much. I'm going to buy it now.


How did you get on??


----------



## BallerZosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Unfortunately not. I bought the Digitus FTDI Chipset DB9 Serial to USB Adaptor and I just unable the serial port on my imac (running El Capitán) and I see that now in the cutter settings on SignCutPro appears this device: /dev/cu.usserial-A600A9W7 but it still not working.

I'M DESPERATED. I just want to use the plotter, I spent a lot of money on it, and in many vinyls and I can not use them. It's been almost 2 years trying to solve this problem and I can not find the solution. I sent thousands of emails, to the seller on ebay (Ukracer) and he doesn't reply because he is nor selling there anymore, then one person told me to send an email to Signzworld, and the never reply... Im totaly desperate. I'm about to sell the plotter on second hand, nobody helps me and I have no clue how to solve this problem and making the plotter works.

PLEASE, could someone HELP ME? PLEASE


----------



## Fatboy2904 (Dec 14, 2011)

BallerZosa said:


> Hello everybody. I'm Absolutely desperate trying to make work a plotter Liyu SC631E in a macBook Pro with Yosemite. I have tryed to intall drivers, I also have the converter to USB port that the seller provided me and it's impossible. When I configure the SignCut software it doesnt appear the option to connect to thje usb port, just Bluetooth-Incoming-Port and TCP-IP. Does anyone have any idea how to make this plotter work? I'm about to throw it thought the window...


Where can i get drivers for the sc631e for the mac?


----------



## hbomb12 (Feb 2, 2017)

BallerZosa said:


> Unfortunately not. I bought the Digitus FTDI Chipset DB9 Serial to USB Adaptor and I just unable the serial port on my imac (running El Capitán) and I see that now in the cutter settings on SignCutPro appears this device: /dev/cu.usserial-A600A9W7 but it still not working.
> 
> I'M DESPERATED. I just want to use the plotter, I spent a lot of money on it, and in many vinyls and I can not use them. It's been almost 2 years trying to solve this problem and I can not find the solution. I sent thousands of emails, to the seller on ebay (Ukracer) and he doesn't reply because he is nor selling there anymore, then one person told me to send an email to Signzworld, and the never reply... Im totaly desperate. I'm about to sell the plotter on second hand, nobody helps me and I have no clue how to solve this problem and making the plotter works.
> 
> PLEASE, could someone HELP ME? PLEASE


hi did you get this problem solved I'm having same problem now could do with some help, got the serial adapter and is showing in system information/usb on mac and showing in signcut as /dev/cu.usbserial-al038z6l but still noting happening what else can i do , thanks in advance


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Virtual COM Port Drivers maybe?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

hbomb12 said:


> hi did you get this problem solved I'm having same problem now could do with some help, got the serial adapter and is showing in system information/usb on mac and showing in signcut as /dev/cu.usbserial-al038z6l but still noting happening what else can i do , thanks in advance


Just to clarify I never sold cutters. I only provided technical support but what address did you send thousands of emails to as I have not received them on my email addresses.?

You have found what everyone found since me and Nasir were kicked out and they started employing Polish workers on a weekly basis for cash. THEIR SUPPORT SUCKS.

The Ukracer account on Ebay is now SIGNZWORLD and most people I speak to cant get any support from them. How they dont get more negative feedback on ebay is beyond me. Nasir used to have to pay the customers money to remove the negative comments but I cant believe everyone falls for it... lol

THe problem with a MAC is even with two absolutely identical machines side by side ......if one works its not guaranteed the other one will. WE never found out why as apple would not communicate with us. I tried to get them to stop selling them as compatible with Macs but they refused to stop selling...and just told the user to by a PC...lol

The first thing you need to do is first borrow a windows machine and test the cutter does work....if it does (and my guess is it wont) the port is fine. If it fails it needs a new port..simple to fit and they had thousands lying around in boxes when I was there.....

I have heard that FTDI have put bugs in their latest drivers so it disables the device using the copy chipsets....MANY chinese machines use copy chipsets. Liyu most certainly were using them as the time I was doing tech support at Rhinotech and woodpecker tech.

Not sure why you would keep a machine for two years without getting it replaced and working to be honest but I have been left for over 4 years now and Nasir the last engineer who knew anything has also left. The owners Aliy Li and his wife just dont have a clue how the machines work let alone fixing them...lol

Are you in the UK or abroad??


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

BallerZosa said:


> Unfortunately not. I bought the Digitus FTDI Chipset DB9 Serial to USB Adaptor and I just unable the serial port on my imac (running El Capitán) and I see that now in the cutter settings on SignCutPro appears this device: /dev/cu.usserial-A600A9W7 but it still not working.
> 
> I'M DESPERATED. I just want to use the plotter, I spent a lot of money on it, and in many vinyls and I can not use them. It's been almost 2 years trying to solve this problem and I can not find the solution. I sent thousands of emails, to the seller on ebay (Ukracer) and he doesn't reply because he is nor selling there anymore, then one person told me to send an email to Signzworld, and the never reply... Im totaly desperate. I'm about to sell the plotter on second hand, nobody helps me and I have no clue how to solve this problem and making the plotter works.
> 
> PLEASE, could someone HELP ME? PLEASE


Just to clarify I never sold cutters. I only provided technical support but what address did you send thousands of emails to as I have not received them on my email addresses.?

You have found what everyone found since me and Nasir were kicked out and they started employing Polish workers on a weekly basis for cash. THEIR SUPPORT SUCKS.

The Ukracer account on Ebay is now SIGNZWORLD and most people I speak to cant get any support from them. How they dont get more negative feedback on ebay is beyond me. Nasir used to have to pay the customers money to remove the negative comments but I cant believe everyone falls for it... lol

THe problem with a MAC is even with two absolutely identical machines side by side ......if one works its not guaranteed the other one will. WE never found out why as apple would not communicate with us. I tried to get them to stop selling them as compatible with Macs but they refused to stop selling...and just told the user to by a PC...lol

The first thing you need to do is first borrow a windows machine and test the cutter does work....if it does (and my guess is it wont) the port is fine. If it fails it needs a new port..simple to fit and they had thousands lying around in boxes when I was there.....

I have heard that FTDI have put bugs in their latest drivers so it disables the device using the copy chipsets....MANY chinese machines use copy chipsets. Liyu most certainly were using them as the time I was doing tech support at Rhinotech and woodpecker tech.

Not sure why you would keep a machine for two years without getting it replaced and working to be honest but I have been left for over 4 years now and Nasir the last engineer who knew anything has also left. The owners Aliy Li and his wife just dont have a clue how the machines work let alone fixing them...lol

Are you in the UK or abroad??


----------

